# skid shoes



## silwan (Feb 25, 2014)

Where do you guys buy for a 524 without over paying.
Thanks


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Huh? 
Are you ISO skids for your blower? Do you want steel or poly skids? Worried about rust marks or scratching your driveway? Go with poly. If you're not concerned about this stuff steel skids are fine. Snowblowerskids.com has nice steel skids. I don't know where to get poly skids. I make my own out of HDPE. Others on here make them out of UHMW.


----------



## laptopquestions (Oct 1, 2015)

silwan said:


> Where do you guys buy for a 524 without over paying. Thanks


The bigger question is why do you think you need new ones? What problem are you trying to address? The steel ones on my 1988 824 Toro never failed and worked fine for my flat driveway/back yard  If you are clearing uneven surfaces, that is a totally different story.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Skids shoes are pretty universal. You just have to get ones with the same bolt spacing as your current ones.


----------



## silwan (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for answering. My drive way is Asphalt but has a lot of dips and such. One of my skids is ripped. Metal is fine. It is a 1980 or so 524


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

go on snowblower skids.com's website


----------



## silwan (Feb 25, 2014)

Very happy with this old 524. Put on some impeller rubbers and belt last year. Cleared snow great in North Jersey. I am thinking of extending the handle bars since I am tall.


----------

